# Memorial weekend



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

I plan on bringing my boat down on the thursday before the weekend and fish Saturday and Sunday around Pensacola beach. I would like to work the edge and the nipple and Maybe the spur depending on weather. I thought it would be cool to have a buddy boat in the area to help slay some fish. If anyone is going and would like to meet up let me know. Thanks and wish everyone good luck fishing!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dont stay in or near Pensacola Beach that weekend.:whistling: What kind of boat do you have?


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 25.6 sea fox with twin 250's. I was thinking of putting over at pensacola boat terminal friday evening and leaving 5 ish on Saturday and start at the edge. If weather is great maybe head straight to the rigs and try them.


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have twin 150's sorry


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

unless you want billfish or YF.. I'd stick to 180ft. to 300ft. edges.. north of the Nipple.. east west line from the Oriskany to yellow gravel area...  more wahoo, B.F.'s, mahia, etc.. less Ga$..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

If seas are calm on Memorial Day there will be a zillion boats out there, me included. (We plan on fishing the tournament, weather permiting) The MBGFC Memorial Day Tournament is Sat/Sun so there should be plenty of boats around the canyon and rigs.

Robert


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well good luck in the tournament and hope the fish like you on the weekend and the sea gods are good and keep the chop down


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> *Dont stay in or near Pensacola Beach that weekend.*:whistling: What kind of boat do you have?


Could you please explain!!! :no:


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

My guess of why not to stay in pensacola beach area because it will be packed if that is what your asking?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Memorial Weekend has a huge Gay, Lesbian, Transgender gathering on the Penscola and Navarre Beach areas. You should be alright if you're just fishing. If you're planning on bringing your family and they are going to be spending time on the beach instead of the boat I would make sure they are aware they could see some unusual sights.


----------



## captainmatt32 (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow thanks I will leave in the dark and return in the dark


----------

